# I need help with my iPod!!!!



## thorp (Oct 19, 2005)

well i try and turn it on for...it shows an apple logo for like 5 secs then goes to a sad ipod then just turns off....i try and do the disk mode but it doesnt work!!!

does anyone know the problem??

i have tried everything, is it my batteries i need to replace??


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

try this web site it lists the things to do to fix an ailing iPod....

http://playlistmag.com/help/2004/09/trubipod/index.php


----------

